# H.R. Giger-inspired Alien Costume



## creatrope (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi - first post to this forum, although I've enjoyed reading it.

Please check out the H.R. Giger inspired 'Alien' costume. This is the original Alien from the original film. It took approximately three weeks to make. It has a motorized tongue and movable jaw. I documented the build with comments and photos.

Alien Costume with Motorized Tongue Creatrope










I ended up using a lot of materials and tools:
bolt-cutter, pliers, hot glue gun, gummed tape, duct tape, paper mache, corrugated tubes and hoses, corrugated box, space, lego, motors, wire, flexible plastic, masonite, pop-riveter, and of course paint!


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

nice job ! man you put alot of work into that


----------

